# Belle and her Puppy pic



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This is Belle, one of the girls from Oregon that is ready to be placed. She is 8 yrs old. She is still shy and needs a home that will be patient and loving to bring her around. She is a cutie though and more social then the rest of the girls from Oregon. They all were and are very shy and had not had a lot of human contact.
This is also one of her puppies.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! :wub: I hope she finds the perfect home


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

pretty pup


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

so how much does she weigh? Is she playful? Does she like other dogs? Just checkin she's absolutely adorable:heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I'm in love with Belle too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She is such a cutie...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Paula -- I'm in love with Belle too.


 

Lynn get her, she's just to adorable:wub: you could give her such a wonderful home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay - someone here just has to get Belle. She is to die for.:wub: What a sweet little face. OMG - Paula, Lynn - how about it??? If only I could, but I know it would go over like a lead balloon in my house. :huh:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I emailed Edie to see what she thinks about Belle and how she will do with Lacie and Tilly. Edie is talking to Judy and will get back to me.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is an adorable girl, still looks like a puppy. Oh I hope 
Lynn or Puala take her.:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How cute--and how exciting that a SM member might give her a loving home. :wub:

I would love to have her, but I may be on the verge of becoming a collector. :biggrin:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful !! n so is her pup


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

aww, what a beautiful little face!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh what a doll :wub: they both are.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I emailed Edie to see what she thinks about Belle and how she will do with Lacie and Tilly. Edie is talking to Judy and will get back to me.


 

I just prayed for you Lynn and for Belle, God's will be done.
but she would be the perfect addition to your family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a long talk with Judy today about Miss Belle. She has spend 8 long years in a small cage in a puppy mill and been bred every time she's come into season. She's an excellent mom according to Judy. When she arrived she had worms and the puppies were born with cacshcia (sp?). Belle has been spayed and had her dental but does have some problems with gingivitis.

From talking to Judy, I know that it is going to take a lot of love, patience, training, etc. for Belle to begin to truly understand the joy of life. She's apparently very timid and unsure of people. She's been with Judy and her DH for about 2 months and is only now beginning to show any signs of trust. It sounds a lot like how Pat has described Tinker (the Yorkie she rescued from the mill).

She apparently is fine with the other fluffs and is not agressive at all. She's about 5 1/2-6 lbs (Lacie's size) and is very cute -- just like in the picture.

I hope to bring her to my house as her furever home, but I'm also worried about how Lacie and Tilly will react to having a sister that has had such a miserable life. Hopefully they will help provide her with affection and confidence.

My next cancer treatment is on September 3rd, and Belle is only about 1 1/2 hours from the airport and hospital, so I'm hoping to meet her then and bring her home.

If it's meant to be it will work out. I almost hate to mention it on SM because it seems like every time I plan on adding another fluff, something doesn't work out with it.

Paula - I know that God will guide us to the right action. Only He knows if Belle is meant to be with me, Lacie and Tilly.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

I am praying that this has a wonderful out come for all involed, best of luck to you also. A little pray goes a long way's.:thumbsup:


----------

